# First Turkey



## RealTree (Sep 28, 2010)

i was seeing a lot of turkey on the trail cam the past few weeks so i went and bought a private land license. went and sat Saturday morning till around 9:15 when i had about 7 hens run in. at this point in time i was keeled down as i just watered the woods. i told my dad to give me the crossbow, so he did i picked out the biggest hen in the group, nailed her right through the thighs she flew about 7 yards into some brush and there she stayed. this was my first and very proud of it. then my dad went out hunting and saw 4 toms :lol: oh well im happy with mine. next one i get will be a tom though. will try to post pics soon.


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

nice job and congratulations.


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm hoping for a hen myself...you can't shoot them in the spring.


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Well done...congrats on your first!


----------



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

Congratulation! It was several season before my first bird. It was a hen. It was a couple of more seasons before I got my first tom. Every bird is a gift God whether it is a hen, jake. or tom. Keep it up the first Tom is the best.


----------



## RealTree (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks everyone. also forgot to add it was shot with our new crossbow


----------



## RealTree (Sep 28, 2010)

heres a pic


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Congrats on your first bird...WARNING though, turkeys can be addicting..

Mike


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Very nice bird.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats! And with a crossbow to boot. Nice work!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats on your first bird


----------

